# PA newbie help? Anyone have experience with a Yorkville MP8D



## CapeRR (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey folks, first post here. Been lurking for a while but I have a question. 

I just getting back into band thing with a few guys from work. Way back in the day we did our vocals through a guitar amp not knowing too much better. Anyway, we just picked up a Yorkville MP8D powered mixer and a couple of Yorkville 350 watt cabinets off kijiji. 
We use it for vocals and acoustic guitar and it sounds great. This is where the question comes in. 

Do we have to run a separate amp for monitors or have powered speakers? Our passive speakers did nothing plugged into the monitor out. I have the manual for it but it's not clear...for my experience anyway. 

Thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The monitor line is probably line level and needs an amp


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> The monitor line is probably line level and needs an amp


That is correct. You will need to use powered speakers, or an amp and passive speakers, connected to the monitor out jack.


----------



## CapeRR (Jul 8, 2011)

That's what I was suspecting. Thanks guys.


----------

